# Uber's London license revoke...STICKS!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/12/no-quick-win-for-uber-in-london-over-license-loss/
*No quick win for Uber in London over license loss*










Disappointment for Uber today if it was hoping an apology and a personal visit from its new CEO would quickly reboot relations with the local transport regulator in London, which last month stripped the company of its license to operate.

The market is Uber's most important in Europe, where it claims to have some 3.5 million users and around 40,000 drivers.

Today London's mayor, Sadiq Khan, said Transport for London (TfL) will defend its decision not to renew Uber's license - with Uber's appeal process likely to last months (although it can continue to operate in London during this process).

Khan confirmed that TfL would be sticking to its guns during his regular Mayor's Question Time session. "The courts now will consider the appeal from Uber and of course TfL will defend the decision they made," he said (via Reuters).

Late last month TfL announced it would not be renewing Uber's license on account of its approach and conduct demonstrating "a lack of corporate responsibility in relation to a number of issues which have potential public safety and security implications".

The four issues TfL flagged as feeding its decision were: Uber's approach to reporting serious criminal offenses (the company has since said it's working with London's Met Police on a new system for reporting crimes); its approach to how driver medical certificates are obtained; its approach to carrying out background checks to ensure drivers do not have a criminal record; and how it has explained its use of internal software (codenamed Greyball) in London - software apparently designed to block regulatory bodies from gaining full access to the app and prevent officials from undertaking regulatory or law enforcement duties.

On Greyball Uber has previously stated it has not used the software in London for the purposes TfL cites - raising the obvious question of what it was using Greyball for. (We've asked and will update this story with any response.)

Yesterday Bloomberg reported that Uber is facing at least five criminal probes from the U.S. Justice Department - two more thanpreviously reported. The additional DoJ probes are whether it violated price-transparency laws; and its role in the alleged theft of trade secrets outlining Alphabet's autonomous-driving technology. (Uber has already been taken to court by Alphabet's Waymo division over the alleged trade secrets theft. Waymo is seeking some $1.8BN in damages).

Safe to say, troubles from Uber's legacy operations and its preference for cutting regulatory corners continue to pile up. A change of tone and a new-look CEO aren't going to clear away all the muck overnight.

Indeed, the company was called out during a UK parliamentary committee session earlier this week, taking evidence on gig economy working practices, for the "aggressive nature"of its initial response to TfL's decision. At the same session it also faced questions about its handling of reports of sexual assaults by drivers on its platform and on risks to road users from Uber drivers overworking.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber filed their appeal today. Appeal hearing will be December 11th.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Haha.

Just in time for the IPO.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

d0n said:


> Haha.
> 
> Just in time for the IPO.


Care to wager on when that will (won't) happen???


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Care to wager on when that will (won't) happen???


Dunno, Kalanick can spray shit with golden paint and sell it to people without a problem, he will think of something even after the massive losses they are having this year.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonder if Dara took an uber to the meeting......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

d0n said:


> Dunno, Kalanick can spray shit with golden paint and sell it to people without a problem, he will think of something even after the massive losses they are having this year.


Haven't you heard, D0n? Kalanick was fired as CEO in June. Now, since the SoftBank merger, Uber has expanded to 17 board members, ruining Kalanick's majority vote.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Haven't you heard, D0n? Kalanick was fired as CEO in June. Now, since the SoftBank merger, Uber has expanded to 17 board members, ruining Kalanick's majority vote.


Yeah but he still commands the people he hired when it comes to operations, I actually suspect these 180 **** ups are all him sabotaging to make his absence noticed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

d0n said:


> Yeah but he still commands the people he hired when it comes to operations, I actually suspect these 180 &%[email protected]!* ups are all him sabotaging to make his absence noticed.


No D0n, he does no such thing. Once removed from a CEO position, and having your voting power reduced to a non controlling level, a person like TK literally has one power.
The power to sell his shares or hold on to them until the etherial IPO gives him the power to sell and cash out.
Please research before you post your dreams about "how companies work".
It's amusing, but frustrating to try and get you back on track and in touch with reality.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No D0n, he does no such thing. Once removed from a CEO position, and having your voting power reduced to a non controlling level, a person like TK literally has one power.
> The power to sell his shares or hold on to them until the etherial IPO gives him the power to sell and cash out.
> Please research before you post your dreams about "how companies work".
> It's amusing, but frustrating to try and get you back on track and in touch with reality.


I'm not saying that's how it works, I'm saying that is what he is doing.

Since when has Kalanick played fair?

Greyball, hell, firehouse, ex-CIA intimidations, corporate espionage, do you think sabotage is beyond this reach given the track record?

I will start believing his absence is causing all of this when the management he hired is all replaced.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Most of the upper management TK hired quit. The majority of the rest were terminated. This is not a fantasy that is well grounded in reality.
Now, TK did appoint two board members and few weeks ago as was his wont.
But SoftBank went and expanded the board from 9 to 17 a week later, making all the TK votes ineffectual.

Sure TK plays hardball. But they took his bat and glove away.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Most of the upper management TK hired quit. The majority of the rest were terminated. This is not a fantasy that is well grounded in reality.
> Now, TK did appoint two board members and few weeks ago as was his wont.
> But SoftBank went and expanded the board from 9 to 17 a week later, making all the TK votes ineffectual.
> 
> Sure TK plays hardball. But they took his bat and glove away.


https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-uber-leadership-gap/

Those are the people gone from Uber which has not changed anything since they did, why? They know nothing of our grievances and problems, they are too high up in the chain.

The problem starts here at the top of the bottom:

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...t-regional-general-manager-of-us-and-canada-4

By the small paragraph describing her relationship with TK, you can tell nothing will ever change for anyone.

TK still runs Uber and he will never sell his stock, he will instead try to get himself in full control once again by any means necessary, so far it's working if drivers are asking for his come back.

What exactly has changed for the worse? It's just the same shit as last year when all of those people and TK were still hired.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It says they can still operate while the appeal plays out so this is really not a big deal at the moment.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It says they can still operate while the appeal plays out so this is really not a big deal at the moment.


Uberdriverfornow is right. London is not the biggest crisis for Uber. The DOJ wants Uber blood. Google wants to shred Uber and it's become very personal. Drivers in revolt. Riders out of control. Oh and the red ink.

I sure hope that the new captain can work the same magic for Uber that he did Expedia.

Drive safe


----------



## Mapnik (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Care to wager on when that will (won't) happen???


The last I heard, Dara is saying 2019...

That means "the day after tomorrow", basically, which seems to imply they have no idea when they will be ready to go, if ever. It's a bit like all these companies setting a date for self-driving cars 5 years from now, which is basically a meaningless goal...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Wonder if Dara took an uber to the meeting......


And risk a driver video ?



d0n said:


> I'm not saying that's how it works, I'm saying that is what he is doing.
> 
> Since when has Kalanick played fair?
> 
> ...


You think the behavior you described is UNUSUAL for a large corporation ?


----------

